
Twitter may remove 140-character limit - wymy
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/09/29/twitter-removes-140-character-limit-direct-messages/73033036/
======
jasondc
I wonder if they'll go the route of Facebook, and host articles, giving a
share of ad revenue to the publisher.

